# New Music Man Neck Through Guitar Design



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

Music Man Neck Through Guitar Design - YouTube



Looks fucking killer so far.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 21, 2012)

That's an awesome take on a singlecut  I have nothing but love for EBMM.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't think I'm 100% sold on the carve of the top, but like I said everything else I can see is looking awesome. Any EBMM guys know more about this?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like it could be awesome, want to see finished pics!  Also the maple "V" design on a singlecut immediately makes me think of the Jason Schroeder "Chopper" model, he's been doing that for a while:

















That being said, I definitely want to try one of these! Love EBMM stuff and I can't imagine this thing not being awesome!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uhhh, if this is the Stallion I am VERY disappointed.


EDIT: Found this from BP:

Ok Scotty Ball and Dudley were having a good old chat and it turned into..."What if" And guess what What if is what is....I will be feeding you info on a need to torture basis....This is not a Music Man....it is the first of a new line called Ball Family Custom Guitars


----------



## Miek (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the design on the top.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 21, 2012)

I could watch CNC machines carve guitars for hours. Any other weirdos that really like watching videos of that?  It's just so awesome watching the machine effortlessly carve a block of wood into a guitar.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think I'm 100% sold on the carve of the top, but like I said everything else I can see is looking awesome.



It's definitely out there, but I love the contrast. Reminds me of a Hartung or a Vik. And maybe a little Dean Soltero


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2012)

Not feeling the V carve, and would find it actually really neat if EBMM instead put a slight forearm contour on their singlecut design. I know there's one company that does it, and I've noticed it now after owning a LP that archtops do kind of cut into your forearm after a little while of playing.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 21, 2012)

It looks like EBMM tried to revamp the 'standard' single-cut shape (we all know what that is!) but personally I think it falls short. The lines don't work, and the overall shape lacks a natural balance. I'll need to see more pictures to make up my mind, though.


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2012)

Isn't this just a reflex?

Also, isn't it just set neck? Haha

*^^*EDIT: Referring to the one HighGain posted*^^*

I'm quickly losing interest in EBMM, if they make something of this Ball Family Custom beyond them just making garish guitars, I.e. they open it up to the public (yeah, I know the likelihood of that) and allow people to get 'custom' versions of their guitars I think this would be a huge move in the right direction for me.

I'm fairly sure this will just turn into another way for them to make 'limited' or one of a kind guitars with strange specs or some interesting or unique feature. Generally when they do this, they seem to be very good at putting one major turn-off feature (for me) on them haha.


Had a bit of a rant there, didn't I....


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether I liked it, but by the end of the video I did


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't like the shape of it, but those combination of woods looks cool. Hopefully they do a neck through JP or something.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 22, 2012)

I would do this. EBMM makes my favorite 6s of all time, there's no reason to believe I wouldn't LOVE a singlecut by them!


----------



## purpledc (Mar 22, 2012)

I think a holy shit is warranted.


----------



## purpledc (Mar 22, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I could watch CNC machines carve guitars for hours. Any other weirdos that really like watching videos of that?  It's just so awesome watching the machine effortlessly carve a block of wood into a guitar.




Yeah I watch the carvin videos religiously. I just love seeing a block of wood take shape like that.


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Viginez (Mar 22, 2012)

OH My Gosh! What is this New Music Man Guitar SNEAK PEEK


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 22, 2012)

^^^
finish totally kills it for me.. 

At first I really liked the concept.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 22, 2012)

It's always good to see companies try new things. Long as it's not something totally dumbass...o hai Gibson, didn't see you there...Hows that Firebird X...thingie?

Umm...does that dude putting the binding on really have the value for pi tatooed on his arm to who knows how many places?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

Viginez said:


> OH My Gosh! What is this New Music Man Guitar SNEAK PEEK



Yeah......not really digging that.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2012)

not sure if want...cant say the color scheme is doing much for me at the moment...i may have to see em in person.
plus, that much binding usually kills the guitars look in most cases. this seems to be one of those cases :C


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 22, 2012)

That shape reminds me of another guitar but I can't place it...something Fernandes maybe?

I'd pass anyway. It's certainly not my cup of Earl Grey tea. I'm not digging the quilt/flame on top of a solid color. The inlays aren't doing much for me either.


----------



## asher (Mar 22, 2012)

It makes me think of the awful Gibson reverse V. The body shape is alright by itself - not good - but that double finish cut line is horrendous. It's a huge visual clash and relates to absolutely nothing. Also doesn't look terribly comfortable..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

The shape looks awesome, but the finish style doesn't work for me.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 22, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>


Is that guitar giving me a strip tease???


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now that I've seen what the whole guitar looks like, do not want.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it's hideous...


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2012)

I think they really dropped the ball on this one. What's the EBMM forum reaction?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 22, 2012)

Really, I do.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the idea of it, having a solid and a see-through quilt on the same guitar. I just think it's poorly executed in this demo.


----------



## Valennic (Mar 22, 2012)

Dat cleavage.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 22, 2012)

The V on the body doesnt do it for me, or the shape. But the neckthru is all win


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 22, 2012)

A little much for my taste, but still beautiful work...


----------



## Razzy (Mar 22, 2012)

Miek said:


> I think they really dropped the Ernie Ball on this one. What's the EBMM forum reaction?



Fixed


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm gonna drop your balls


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow... talk about a guitar that belongs in the ugly guitar thread


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like it if it were a new guitar all together.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 22, 2012)

The shape is excellent. The V-cut comes as close to ruining it as you can get. 

I hope they make the same guitar without that cut.


----------



## Purelojik (Mar 22, 2012)

honestly i'd just take a natural one and screw the paint. just gimme two choices of wood for the top thingy and im set


----------



## TimSE (Mar 22, 2012)

Whats up with the pickup rings?


----------



## pink freud (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it has promise, the colors are just off.

Maybe bare walnut for the back and clear-coat the maple.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 22, 2012)

TimSE said:


> Whats up with the pickup rings?



This is another concern of mine.

I feel like a dick for even criticizing this guitar, but, that's because I'm sure it plays and sounds divine.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the body shape but that v is nasttty


----------



## JamesM (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugly.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like a really tanned one-armed woman in a red swimsuit sitting down, from behind.


----------



## b7string (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh... Cool idea. Make a neck-through JP. But this is ugly as hell, sorry not a fan. Cool to see them branching out more as a company, always good when good quality guitar builders look to trying new things. Unfortunately, I'd say to keep trying in this case.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2012)

The pickup rings are atrocious....
Other than that it feels like something Gibson could have made, doesn't have a lot of appeal for me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 22, 2012)

You know, if they changed it so the V part was white and the lower part was sea foam green or daphne blue, I'd be _all over_ this thing.

Or maybe black upper and butterscotch blond lower... mmmm...

I need to write a letter to all guitar manufacturers reminding them that not everything needs a fancy figured top and/or burst finish. I think they've forgotten.


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 23, 2012)

Miek said:


> I think they really dropped the ball on this one. What's the EBMM forum reaction?



Not allowed to be remotely critical over there so, in a word, SPLENDID!


----------



## Zado (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry but I find it totally ugly,though might be a problem of mine since i totally hate double color guitars.


Except these two

http://s16.postimage.org/yrhiml2z9/Immagine.jpg

http://s14.postimage.org/eatn1vmf5/Immagine2.jpg

but only because are awesome


----------



## Al NiCotin (Mar 23, 2012)

I like the shape but this stop bar(meh) doesn't fit it at all imho. In need of strings through body in an assorted V shape


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. I am a pretty open-minded kind of guy. I like things that are different, and I enjoy experimentation.

That guitar, however, needs to be placed in the 'horrible guitar land' thread.


----------



## themike (Mar 23, 2012)

This is coming from someone who really likes the people at Ernie Ball and loved my Petrucci JP6 but.....

Sterling is out of his mind. I guess the 'Game Changer" changed everything from  to  and its been downhill since...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 24, 2012)

^ That x1000


----------



## -42- (Mar 24, 2012)

You know what? I'd actually rock that.

No kidding.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll say it. That thing is a finnicky play toy dreamed up to try to bridge the gap into the set neck Gibson fan base. It will fail miserably. 

Theres already a guitar like the Gibson Les Paul...


... Its called the "Gibson Les Paul" 


 It pains me to say it, I LOVE EBMM. All their production models, anyway. Selling my EVH still makes me wake up in cold sweats in the middle of the night!




b7string said:


> Ugh... Cool idea. Make a neck-through JP.



This statement is absolute win. Gives me a mental image akin to what EVH did with his fender wolfgangs.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 25, 2012)

Just no.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2012)

See the actual shape of the guitar is really nice. It's a little bit different for a singlecut, but looks really comfortable. My only issue is the V top carve. If they'd just made the whole top that finish, then I'd like it. But hey I'm never going to own one anyway, what do I care.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure if want yet. Talk to me when there's a surf green and trans white one.

EDIT:






Hmmm... I'm pretty sure I like that, but then again, I like old looking stuff.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 25, 2012)

I think they went about this wrong. Imagine a flamed maple front set neck...whatever and a mahogany body with a flamed maple cap. The colors could compliment each other and create a cool effect.

On the other hand they could make it a seven string with a purple finish and every member on the forum would eat it up.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 26, 2012)

^Not meeeee


----------



## bob123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im stirring up shit (subtle but yes) on the ernie ball forum about this. I will see what mr ball has to say about all this. So far he's passing it off as "usual negative criticism".

I said "very novel approach to the single cut. Guitar is getting a lot of criticism on the net for its strange paint job though. Any chance on it coming out in just a "normal" top, or is the "V" shape mandatory? If so, its not my cup of tea."

He responds with "Bob it is what it is and its also getting a lot of praise...I can tell you one thing....after almost 30 years...ANYTHING new is met with one part acceptance 2 parts apathy and a whole lot of not liking it....This time we actually have more that like it than dont...

The JP Bfr was the biggest bitch fest when we introduced it and it is now one of the all time greatest selling music mans...WIl this be? who knows."

Sounds like they are just "trying shit out" so to speak. IF thats the case, then power to them!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 27, 2012)

The only thing people complained about with the BFR line was the painted neck and the BFR inlay, and even that was pretty minor. I'm seeing a lot more negative "praise" for this one than those. I saw your post there and lol'd.


----------



## Sikor (Mar 27, 2012)

I can see some people liking it, but ugh, how I don't


----------



## Xaios (Nov 8, 2012)

I love the look of most of Music Man's instruments, from the JP to the Axis to the Bongo. This, however, just rubs me the wrong way.

For pics, go here on EBMM's official site: Armada

I can't even find any on Google. 

What do you all think? Hopefully some of you like it, because to me, this is approaching Firebird-X levels of tacky.


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't actually mind it, I wouldn't say it's that bad. That said it's probably my least favorite Ernie Ball guitar that I've seen. I"m sure there's people who this appeals to, it just doesn't quite float my boat personally.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## rew (Nov 8, 2012)

neck through, eh? like that stallion that we're all waiting to see...


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh god it's back, I tried to wipe it from my memory since the last time it was posted here


----------



## yellowv (Nov 8, 2012)

It's different. I'll give it that. Not my thing, but it's not horrible. Definitely no reverse V or Explorer. LOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 8, 2012)

I respect the fact they're trying to do something different, but it just looks weird to me.


----------



## darren (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah, the "pizza slice" guitar.

They first teased this back in March. I'm guessing it'll be launched as a production model at NAMM?


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 8, 2012)

The only thing that makes the Firebird X worse was the on board effects and Bluetooth. This is just as tacky though.


----------



## RevelGTR (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember reading that they were talking about guitars with neck thru/set neck. I admit this isn't exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 8, 2012)

After reading the thread title I expected pictures of a bunch of people holding EBMM guitars clogging up a street.


----------



## Philligan (Nov 8, 2012)

Interesting shape. Still not sure how I feel about it. The tops, however, contrast awesomely


----------



## DTSH (Nov 8, 2012)

I think I'd like it more if it was just two colors, with binding in between the triangle and the rest of the body. Maybe that'll be an option if that thing lasts more than a year.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 8, 2012)

Terrible just awful. It has pickup rings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

You had one job EBMM.

*ONE.*

*JOB.*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 8, 2012)

If it was two-tone vintage colors (black and blonde, cream and seafoam green, etc) instead of another goddamned figured top like every company apart from Fender thinks needs to be on all their high end (and low end, for that matter) guitars, I'd like it alot.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 8, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Terrible just awful. It has pickup rings.



Not just standard pickup rings either, they're asymmetrical. Wonder what that's about...

Very different to be sure. I feel like they were shooting for a violin aesthetic and missed.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2012)

it reminds me of a firebird crossed with a les paul. i actually like it. i have no idea why though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm almost positive this is why this guitar has pickup rings.

The Gamechanger

They're on the Reflex, too. And thats one of the few EBMMs with rings.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 8, 2012)

I have no idea what that is and cba to get an account to find out, but that makes sense.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 8, 2012)

Blegh. Still don't like it. Probably never will, looks-wise at least.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

THis one has been around for a bit. They revealed prototypes awhile ago. They were ugly then. Can't believe it will be a production model.


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 8, 2012)

This reminds me...what ever happened to the EBMM Stallion?


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 8, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> The only thing that makes the Firebird X worse was the on board effects and *Bluetooth*. This is just as tacky though.


wat


----------



## Ayo7e (Nov 8, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> Oh god it's back, I tried to wipe it from my memory since the last time it was posted here



Agree, I thought it was a nightmare...


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 8, 2012)

Its not that hideous but it seems like its so banal and awkward that I cant imagine buying it over really any similar priced guitars


----------



## Mitochondria (Nov 8, 2012)

I would jam Clutch on that all day.


----------



## Jet9 (Nov 8, 2012)

If it had a different control scheme then I would take one of those over a regular les paul any day.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ummmm, didn't anyone at EB pay attention to 

a) what makes them popular and

b) what gibson went through with the firebird thing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> wat



He shits you not. The Firebird X had Bluetooth.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 8, 2012)

I...kinda....like it. It's kind of like those hairless cats that are fugly, but at the same time they look lovable.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 8, 2012)

I love ittttttt


----------



## JEngelking (Nov 8, 2012)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> I...kinda....like it. It's kind of like those hairless cats that are fugly, but at the same time they look lovable.



I sorta agree the more I look at it  I feel like I wanna ignore the fugliness more because it's an Ernie Ball...


----------



## Eclipse (Nov 8, 2012)

Wouldn't touch it.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 8, 2012)

would be alot better if it didnt have the different colored pertruding backwards v-type thing ..


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 8, 2012)

The fact that the pizza slice is arched and bound separately is kind of interesting, but the end result is quite unattractive.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 9, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> would be alot better if it didnt have the different colored pertruding backwards v-type thing ..



Indeed. It's literally a V-neck guitar. The hipster of the guitar world.


----------



## -42- (Nov 9, 2012)

Would rock that for sure.


----------



## NickS (Nov 9, 2012)

No. I don't hate it, but it doesn't do much for me. Short scale, 22 frets, and not the best control layout. It looks pretty good though, at least in those woods and colors.


----------



## Metaljesus (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, as long as Petrucci gets one, it will proba ly sell!


----------



## FireInside (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't like it. Ugly as hell.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be caught dead with that... blargh


----------

